# Cannot find whats blocking network access



## ccss (Apr 21, 2009)

I am trying to find out what is blocking access to the network / internet.

Operating system XP Pro service pac 3.

Wireless access is working fine.
Ethnet is not working. It is not hardware related as it works fine using Linux.

I have reset winsock, unistalled and renistalled networking ( windows add and remove components)

I have stopped most programs from starting (using winternals autoruns)

Uninstalled all antivirus programs and run notons uninstall.

The system obtains a ip automatically but then I cannot ping the router.

I tried to monitor what happening but I cant find any firewall detection software. (I did have a utility that showed active firewalls but lost it along with my flash drive. And now I cant find a link to it again)

I am sure it is some software firewall that has blocked access but for the life of me I cant trace it. 

Any help - guidance would be greatly apreaciated.


----------



## ccss (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok I have now solved the problem. No assistance is required thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you please tell us how you fixed it? Your solution might be useful for others with the same problem.

Do you still need help with your other thread? http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/wireless-network-not-showing-up-369183.html


----------

